# MOWZUKI performance mowing



## Xoque (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok so I saw this in my recommended videos this morning. Has anyone else seen this?

https://youtu.be/fETyz3W4kio


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I saw it! Awesome build and video. Very cool


----------

